# Smart Preview



## Kiwibloke (Nov 28, 2017)

Mobile Operating System: IOS
Desktop Operating System:IOS
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info):CC
Hi, after many years I'm back, I've been in and out of lightroom, hopefully now im going to stick with it, im just getting into CC and so far.......it's ok
I'm having one problem, just one photo in a folder is the original and not a smart preview, this leaves a blank space where the photo should be until i click on it, it then appears, but like i said as a original not a SP, is there anyway i can convert it back to a SP, I have already copied it once on my MacBook and synced, this started as a SP but is now an original. it's annoying.

Cheers


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 28, 2017)

Can you clarify a couple of things? 
Where are you seeing this problem, on phone, tablet, computer, web browser?
Where did the file originate from?

If you have uploaded the file from anywhere apart from LR Classic, it will be held in the cloud as an original. If you only want to work with a smart preview, how you do that depends on which device you're using at the time.


----------



## Kiwibloke (Nov 28, 2017)

Jim Wilde said:


> Can you clarify a couple of things?
> Where are you seeing this problem, on phone, tablet, computer, web browser?
> Where did the file originate from?
> 
> If you have uploaded the file from anywhere apart from LR Classic, it will be held in the cloud as an original. If you only want to work with a smart preview, how you do that depends on which device you're using at the time.



Problem is on my iPhone, the file came first from my camera, onto my MacBook and then into CC, all files are RAW. All other photos in the same folder are smart previews.

Cheers


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 29, 2017)

OK, but I still need to clarify a couple more things:

1. You keep talking about "CC", but due to Adobe's recent naming changes "CC" could mean one of two different apps. So, do you mean the new cloud-centric app called Lightroom CC (or LRCC for short), or do you mean the more traditional desktop-centric version of Lightroom, the latest version of which is Lightroom Classic and the previous subscription version of which is Lightroom CC2015.xx? It's important to know which you're referring to as they each work differently when syncing files to the cloud....LRCC always syncs originals, Classic/CC2015 only syncs smart previews. The fact that your problem relates to an "original" implies you uploaded via LRCC, but the fact that you say all the other files are smart previews means that I need to be sure.

2. "All the other photos in the same *folder* are smart previews"....if you mean on the iPhone, "folders" are sets of "albums", they don't contain any photos. So I assume you are talking about photos in an "album" on your iPhone, correct? In which case in the LRCC for iOS preferences on the iPhone, under the "Cloud Storage & Sync" tab, is the option to "Only Load Smart Previews" enabled or not?

Thanks.


----------



## Kiwibloke (Nov 29, 2017)

Jim Wilde said:


> OK, but I still need to clarify a couple more things:
> 
> 1. You keep talking about "CC", but due to Adobe's recent naming changes "CC" could mean one of two different apps. So, do you mean the new cloud-centric app called Lightroom CC (or LRCC for short), or do you mean the more traditional desktop-centric version of Lightroom, the latest version of which is Lightroom Classic and the previous subscription version of which is Lightroom CC2015.xx? It's important to know which you're referring to as they each work differently when syncing files to the cloud....LRCC always syncs originals, Classic/CC2015 only syncs smart previews. The fact that your problem relates to an "original" implies you uploaded via LRCC, but the fact that you say all the other files are smart previews means that I need to be sure.
> 
> ...


Yes it is Lightroom CC and not Lightroom CC Classic, the cloud based one I am using.

And yes an album, and yes 'Only Load Smart Previews' is enabled, button is all the way over to the right.
This seems odd, I did edit a photo last night (on my MacBook) and put it on Instagram this morning,(via my phone) it is now an original-ARW on my phone, other photos that I have done exactly the same are still SP's, it seem to have a mind of it's own.

Cheers


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 29, 2017)

Most odd....where are you looking to check if you're working with an SP or the original?


----------



## Kiwibloke (Nov 29, 2017)

Jim Wilde said:


> Most odd....where are you looking to check if you're working with an SP or the original?


I tap with two fingers on my screen and get the info there, as I scroll from photo to photo all but one are SP.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 29, 2017)

Not following, sorry...two-finger tap (in the Grid view) cycles through the various info displays, but none of those indicates if the downloaded file is original or SP. If you open the file into the Loupe view, then choose the Info view, that does indicate what has been downloaded. Also, while still in the loupe view, if you tap on the Cloud icon top right, that should tell you what is "local" (SP or Original) and what is backed up in the cloud. There's also the option there to "Get This Original", which would override the global "Only Load Smart Previews Option". If you haven't used the "Get This Original" option, and the "Only Load Smart Previews" option is enabled, I can't figure out how the original file is downloaded to the phone....so I just want to be certain that it actually has been.


----------



## Kiwibloke (Nov 29, 2017)

Jim Wilde said:


> Not following, sorry...two-finger tap (in the Grid view) cycles through the various info displays, but none of those indicates if the downloaded file is original or SP. If you open the file into the Loupe view, then choose the Info view, that does indicate what has been downloaded. Also, while still in the loupe view, if you tap on the Cloud icon top right, that should tell you what is "local" (SP or Original) and what is backed up in the cloud. There's also the option there to "Get This Original", which would override the global "Only Load Smart Previews Option". If you haven't used the "Get This Original" option, and the "Only Load Smart Previews" option is enabled, I can't figure out how the original file is downloaded to the phone....so I just want to be certain that it actually has been.




If you tap with two fingers on a photo it gives you the info for that photo, then if you scroll to each photo, the info updates with each one, the first one say's original and then everyone after is a SP. I can also see this info by tapping the cloud icon, i see the option to 'Get this Original' and thats what I don't want to get, I just want to change it from an original back to a SP.

Cheers


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 29, 2017)

The only thing I can suggest is to clear cache for the album, that may do the trick.


----------



## Kiwibloke (Dec 2, 2017)

Jim Wilde said:


> The only thing I can suggest is to clear cache for the album, that may do the trick.


Thanks for all your help Jim, I tried the cache thing and it seemed to work, in the end I decided to 'store locally' all my photos on my phone as they don't take up half as much room as when I had them all in iOS 'Photos'.


----------

